# Sapp moving to Los Angeles



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I plan on moving out to Los Angeles next month, and while I'm not a fan of publically nagging people for this sort of advice, a friend thought it'd be a good idea to let me chums know that I'm moving out west. 

So basically I'm looking for a decent place to live that would accomodate my needs. What needs? Ideally I'd have a two-bedroom apartment with a walk-in closet. One room to compose in, the walk-in closet to put my machines in, and a seperate bedroom. My absolute cap for a month's rent is around $1,500 - of course less is better. I've been doing the Craigslist thing, West Side Rentals, etc., and seen some nice options. But maybe you guys know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy, or have seen a cool place, or have some recommendations of hard-to-find places (if those exist)? 

I don't NEED a two-bedroom... my main concern is to have a seperate space to put my computers. A walk-in closet would be ideal. It sounds like a bloody wind tunnel with all those computers. I'm half-Korean - I can sleep on the floor. Again.  And of course central air-conditioning. Preferably somewhere in west LA - or in the valley. Not east LA. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Housing suggestions, cautionary tales, what lessons you learned the hard way, etc. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 17, 2007)

My only advice is that you may be limiting yourself unnecessarily. I personally would focus on finding a place that has somewhere to work where you won't be bothering your neighbors or hearing every last oink while they're in flagrante delicto on the other side of a paper-thin wall.

You don't need and won't find air conditioning in West LA - relatively few places have it, even in fancy areas - and you can easily build a box for your machines and stick a fan on it. There's no shortage of simple designs on the internet.

In the Valley you absolutely do need air, in fact as soon as you go inland any distance in Los Angeles you want it. But the Westside has that ocean to cool it off - which is one of the reasons it's more expensive than other areas.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh: and welcome!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 17, 2007)

Aaron,

I agree with Nick that you shouldn't limit yourself unnecessarily. There are a lot of nice neighborhoods. For instance Koreatown is inexpensive, and have old nice houses and neighborhoods. I know a musician that moved there who liked it. It's west of downtown, but east of the mid-Wilshire district.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Brian,

My heart is not set in West L.A. for sure - just a preference. I'm game for any place that's not too far away from everything. Except East L.A..


----------



## Thonex (Nov 17, 2007)

Aaron Sapp @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> My heart is not set in West L.A. for sure - just a preference. I'm game for any place that's not too far away from everything. Except East L.A..



You'll fit in just fine on Sunset Blvd in West LA. You'll know what I mean when you get there... at night. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 17, 2007)

I stayed in that area last year for a month... on a street right between Hollywood and Sunset - a two-minute walk from the Chinese Theater, and a two-minute walk from the... action on Sunset.  I can't think of a worse place I'd rather be far, far away from.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 17, 2007)

Your potential clients are going to almost all be in Burbank, Hollywood and Santa Monica. Oh, and Culver City, Toluca Lake, and a few other places in between. Basically, draw a very wide line between Burbank and Santa Monica and you'll have the corridor of where you'll be looking for work.

So I'd stay away from Pasadena and any other San Gabriel Valley places. I'd even skip Glendale. Those are all nice places to live, but they're getting pretty far from the "action," especially if you get a hookup with some company in Santa Monica. Not just the action of where the studios and post production houses are, but also the action of where your potential contacts _live._

My first record credit as a session player 20 years ago was on a record my next door neighbor produced. (This was while I was living in an apartment in West Hollywood.) He didn't know any other keyboard players, so I got the gig. The guitar player on that session introduced me to some other guys that got me even more gigs. In a business where "who you know" is so important, why not increase your odds by at least having a higher probability of useful neighbors?

So I'd recommend sticking to the San Fernando Valley or the West Side. On my street for example (we live in the hills of Studio City) I'd guess fully 20% of the people on our street work in TV and film. That's probably not typical for all Valley neighborhoods, but the trend is still there.

On the flip side, although I'll grant that there are exceptions, hardly any industry people live in the San Gabriel Valley, the South Bay area, South Central, East L.A., or even downtown.

As far as "bang for the buck" goes, I'd definitely go for the San Fernado Valley. And Hollywood (not the Hollywood Hills) is actually pretty affordable, although not necessarily the nicest area you'll ever live in. But it's central and the address looks good on your stationary.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought about that too, Mike. I heard the Mark Snow's success was largely attributed to the fact that his home was between the producer's house and office (or something like that). A friend of mine landed a job when his client looked at his phone number and realized his writing room was conveniently located in a certain spot in L.A.. So yeah, definitely having to haggle with nice place/lousy location lousy place/nice location ratios...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 18, 2007)

"My heart is not set in West L.A. for sure - just a preference"

It was my preference too, because I grew up there (well, West L.A. and then Santa Monica). But there was such a huge disparity between what we would have afforded there and where we are now - not far from Mike - that there was no competition.


----------



## midphase (Nov 18, 2007)

I say skip the 2 bedrooms unless you're looking for a roommate situation. Stay lean, chances are the first place you move to will only be your HQ for about a year. 

Try to stay central, Hollywood, Studio City, Burbank, West Hollywod, maybe even Culver City should be affordable for a 1 bedroom on your budget.

Go for a smaller place in a safe area which is centrally located, rather than a larger place which is out of the way or in a crappy neighborhood.

And BTW...don't underestimate the challenge of finding a landlord who will rent to a freelance 20-something composer who just got off the bus. You might have to pay a few months in advance to seal the deal.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll be sure to flex my biceps and double-up on the lipstick prior to landlord meetings. 

I hear you Kays. I'm optimistic about what's in store, but I know I may have to depend on my gigs outside of L.A for awhile before landing anything worthwhile IN Lala Land... 

Heck - I wouldn't mind living in a studio apartment - with a walk-in closet.  I would get an isoraxx, but the prices are ridiculous...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 18, 2007)

the other option is a guest house. A one bedroom is fine, you don't share any walls. Untill i could afford to move into a house I rented many a guest house, much better privacy and volume is not as much as an issue. sometimes a little pricer but in the SF Valley the price should be less than a 2 bedroom apt in a nice WLA area. For security purposes and other reasons you don't want your neighbors hearing what you do. In an apartment that is almost impossible.


----------



## jeffc (Nov 18, 2007)

I would just like to reiterate that you should give the valley a serious look. I live in Studio City as well and am constantly amazed at how many people we meet are somehow in the business. I think a big reason (not that it matters to you yet) is that where there are good public schools, alot of people will move. Not the 21 year old club rat types, but the older producer/director/general entertainment biz people with families. And at the end of the day, these are the people that you will work for, want to meet, want to meet their friends who do something in the business. I was dead set against moving over the hill (from West Hollywood) but it's really much better quality of life and really only a few minutes away. And location is important - it's always a question in a meeting of where your studio is and if your answer is somewhat convenient, it definitely helps the cause. 

Good luck. Hope the strike is over before you get here......


----------



## tobyond (Nov 18, 2007)

Definitely don't overlook Hans suggestion of the west of downtown, east of the mid-Wilshire district next to Koreatown, I lived there for a while and it was quite cheap and very convenient to everything. The buildings were older, classy buildings, wood floors and nice old lobby's etc. If work didn't keep us in the Valley we'd probably move there again.

If you do decide on the Valley, it is imperative to have air conditioning as it is hotter than a snakes ass here in the summer.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 18, 2007)

jeffc @ Sun Nov 18 said:


> Good luck. Hope the strike is over before you get here......



ughhhh.. you can say that again!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 18, 2007)

Good points, Jeff.

I'm not so hell-bent on getting work that I sacrifice quality of life in order to be closer to the 'action' - especially since much of our work is dependent on being in the right mood/state of mind. Don't think that'd happen much with drug riff raff, melodramatic club rats, and insane traffic noise outside my home.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 18, 2007)

tobyond @ Sun Nov 18 said:


> If you do decide on the Valley, it is imperative to have air conditioning as it is hotter than a snakes ass here in the summer.



I've lived in the southeast for about ten years now - believe me, California's heatwaves do not hold a candle to a typical summer day over here. 

But yeah - for me, west LA or wherever, I need A/C. I'm really one whiny mofo when it comes to composing in heat.


----------



## midphase (Nov 18, 2007)

Central AC is something you're not likely to find in many places in LA as most buildings are fairly old....however most places have those crappy little window units which generally help get through the few weeks in the summer when it really heats up. Also, those portable AC units on wheels that you can cart from room to room are handy also....however with both the window units and the wheeled ones you're dealing with noise....so get used to headphones in August if you want to be cool....or better yet, go out of town that month...generally (at least for me) from mid-july to mid-august things are pretty slow.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 20, 2007)

Good for you Aaron. You're a nice kid (errr, gentleman?), you'll do well here. Just stay focused and ignore nay sayers, you'll run into plenty along the way and they are probably all far less talented than you. You wave to them as you pass by in your new BMW 7 Series Hybrid (not only are you richer, you are a better person) 

I agree with those who say to be somewhat central. Can't count the amount of times I've had to meet someone quick where it was 20 minutes this way, or that. And at peak traffic times (which is all day, but for a few seconds here or there) it helps.

Also, agree with Jeff. You want to be around those folks who are actually "doing" and not "hoping to do". For example, one of our neighbors is someone my wife has made deals with, another is in the LA Philharmonic, another does foreign film rights, another is a director. It's always good to have interesting neighbors who aren't interesting only because they stand on the street corner naked and smoking crack at mid-day while jerk'n one off into the bushes. (most of my neighbors at lest wait til after supper -- they're very Family First that way)

Anyway... welcome to crazy town. Just be prepared to lie, cheat, steal and back stab. That way if the composing thing does happen for you you'll be qualified to work at a Studio. Or as an agent at Endeavor.

Lastly -- you've heard this before but this town really is all about who you know. Get to know as many "smart" people as you can. Which means, don't sit inside all day writing.

This is the town to make s-h-i-t happen. You'll do it buddy...

Good luck! 

KID


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the words, Kid. I'm a fan of bush-whacking m'self. 

Yeah that's main the reason I want to get out there. Sort of plateau-ing/growing complacent here in the middle of Podunkville. I've always felt it important to surround yourself with peeps who smoke you in every way - only way to get better outside of constantly writing. 

And the fact that I can annoy the crap out of you guys in person brings joy to my heart.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2007)

kid-surf @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> . . . It's always good to have interesting neighbors who aren't interesting only because they stand on the street corner naked and smoking crack at mid-day while jerk'n one off into the bushes. . . .


Yes, but at least if he _does_ find himself living next door to Batzdorf, he'll only be renting, so it will be easy to move to a different neighborhood.


----------



## wonshu (Nov 20, 2007)

Let the bashing begin....

LOL


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 21, 2007)

kid-surf @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> Good for you Aaron. You're a nice kid (errr, gentleman?), you'll do well here. Just stay focused and ignore nay sayers, you'll run into plenty along the way and they are probably all far less talented than you. You wave to them as you pass by in your new BMW 7 Series Hybrid (not only are you richer, you are a better person)
> 
> I agree with those who say to be somewhat central. Can't count the amount of times I've had to meet someone quick where it was 20 minutes this way, or that. And at peak traffic times (which is all day, but for a few seconds here or there) it helps.
> 
> ...



Of course the real key is do what Kid-Surf did, marry well : (insert sound of (Jay ducking a punch)

JUST TEASING KID!


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaron ---- We're all looking forward to that, you annoying us in person, but like Mike said, Batzdorf is the best neighbor I've (never) had.

Jay ---- Missed me...! (INSERT: Matrix style swoosh-flip-tuck-roll)

If he does that I recommend NOT doing it the way I did. Which is to say, make sure the girl (chick?) is an agent "before" you marry them.  A film agent I mean, and don't marry a composing agent since they can't do much for you. I met my wife when she was a modeling agent and I was a male (never been gay except for that time with Mike) model. The other key is to, once you marry, write a couple scripts. But again, unlike me, write the artsy/dark script second... do the commercial comedy script first cause it's far easier to sell and get made. But then don't be surprised when you notice your composing gear starting to look a little dusty... I mean, you wipe it down but you still don't bother to turn it on. Yet, you'll not really care all that much, which is a surprise to you. Because now you are realizing you can write scripts in 3 weeks which puts you in the few thousand dollars a day category. (approximately / minimally $7,000 a day, due to that damn "union's" minimum fee... but who's really counting, right?)

So that's my advice... aim to be a composer then, over night, randomly switch your focus to something else. But try and set up your deal so that you get first crack at doing some cues for your film if it's set up at a studio... so you can finally get some studio credit (even though you don't really care anymore). Otherwise, set it up independently and direct it yourself... and score it too. WTF.

Only THEN will you be attractive to other men (like Mike and Batzdorf) who've got really high standards.

But seriously -- don't be afraid to think outside the box. You gotta do what'cha gotta do over here. Agent wife or not, you gotta bust ass. In fact, with an agent wife at the top agency in the world you'll find how little help you actually get. It's all up to you regardless, Aaron, to "create" your destiny. Be creative is all. And not just with your music... with your whole approach. Don't rule anything out simply because others may feel you aren't capable. I'll hear about you one day, I know it!


KID


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 21, 2007)

"Yes, but at least if he does find himself living next door to Batzdorf, he'll only be renting, so it will be easy to move to a different neighborhood."

Can't one have any privacy these days? I really didn't need my exhibitionist personal life splattered all over the internet. Thanks a lot. Huff.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 21, 2007)

kid-surf @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Aaron ---- We're all looking forward to that, you annoying us in person, but like Mike said, Batzdorf is the best neighbor I've (never) had.
> 
> Jay ---- Missed me...! (INSERT: Matrix style swoosh-flip-tuck-roll)
> 
> ...



ROFL!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 21, 2007)

"Only THEN will you be attractive to other men (like Mike and Batzdorf) who've got really high standards"

Sorry, Kid, you're way too much of a man for me. I've limited my practice to sheep these days.

Well, and the occasional horse. But other than the goats, that's really it.

No really, I'm serious!


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 21, 2007)

Why wouldn't I belive you..?

Guess I need to try it too... Calabasas here I come! 

KID


----------



## Pando (Nov 21, 2007)

kid-surf @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> I met my wife when she was a modeling agent and I was a male...
> KID


:D
For a moment there I thought I had missed a memo...


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 24, 2007)

Pando @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> kid-surf @ Wed Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I met my wife when she was a modeling agent and I was a male...
> ...



Umm... my sex change was fully operational WAY before I met my wife... :x :roll: 




KID 8)


----------



## markg (Nov 25, 2007)

Aaron, here is a good site that gives an overview of prices and safety in LA. It's primarily meant for those buying real estate, but it can help you get a feel for different areas. Check out http://www.lalife.com

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I'm in L.A now.  Staying at a friends in Van Nuys trying to find a place of my own. Again, if you guys have any cool tips/leads, let me know!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 21, 2007)

Final update: Found a nice place in Woodland Hills. Live about two miles from the Sharmster. *nags Craig*


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 21, 2007)

Did you find one within your budget and able to play w/o bothering neighbors? very curious. Thanks!


----------



## tobyond (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, there goes the neighborhood. 
=o


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 21, 2007)

tobyond @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood.
> =o


Well, if he's close to Craig, then the neighborhood already "went" some time ago.


----------

